# Omega Speedmaster Lcd...one Of My Favorites



## bobjames

One of my LCD stunners, hated by many and a bit retro, but this is no Casio Calulator watch you had when you were at school. This watch was restored by Omega around 6 years ago and is nearly mint, i love it and it does get a fait bit of wrist time so be kind


----------



## Agent orange

Very nice example you've got there Bob.

Oh and you'll get no anti LCD vitriol from me as that would be slightly hypercritical.

Here's my strapper version, bought as NOS a few years back.










The nato butches it up nicely I find.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jbw

Stunning Watches especially on the nato.


----------



## bobjames

The nato does look rather tasty but wont fit on my case


----------



## JonW

Im a huge fan of these... I should do another collection shot really... hmm... The Chronoquartz is my fave but as thats not a true LCD Id say the Sensor Quartz is tops for me. The thicker of the Speedmasters (cal 1620) comes after that and then the Memomaster... superb watches 

Anyway who cares what others think, these were much better made than a casio and are much cooler. Omega were still on their game when these came out, little realising these would ultimately almost kill the company.

Heres some pics..

Omega Memomaster LCD cal 1632










Omega SQ dealer display + watch


----------



## Boxbrownie

JonW said:


> Im a huge fan of these... I should do another collection shot really... hmm... The Chronoquartz is my fave but as thats not a true LCD Id say the Sensor Quartz is tops for me. The thicker of the Speedmasters (cal 1620) comes after that and then the Memomaster... superb watches
> 
> Anyway who cares what others think, these were much better made than a casio and are much cooler. Omega were still on their game when these came out, little realising these would ultimately almost kill the company.
> 
> Heres some pics..
> 
> Omega Memomaster LCD cal 1632
> 
> Omega SQ dealer display + watch


Your definately going to need a Toshi for the one on the left Jon :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

bobjames said:


> One of my LCD stunners, hated by many and a bit retro, but this is no Casio Calulator watch you had when you were at school. This watch was restored by Omega around 6 years ago and is nearly mint, i love it and it does get a fait bit of wrist time so be kind


I've been looking for one of those! I've got a NOS bracelet for it. The ones I've seen come up on Ebay seem to always be gold plated.  It seems much sadder now that I've said I'm looking for a watch just because I've got the bracelet. :lol: That's a nice example you have. 

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange

A link to the instruction manual for anyone interested, courtesy of the late great Chuck Maddox.

http://www.chronomaddox.com/omega/manuals/...ter_quartz.html

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bobjames

Agent orange said:


> A link to the instruction manual for anyone interested, courtesy of the late great Chuck Maddox.
> 
> http://www.chronomaddox.com/omega/manuals/...ter_quartz.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


That is exactly where i got my manual from.


----------



## bobjames

William_Wilson said:


> bobjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my LCD stunners, hated by many and a bit retro, but this is no Casio Calulator watch you had when you were at school. This watch was restored by Omega around 6 years ago and is nearly mint, i love it and it does get a fait bit of wrist time so be kind
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for one of those! I've got a NOS bracelet for it. The ones I've seen come up on Ebay seem to always be gold plated.  It seems much sadder now that I've said I'm looking for a watch just because I've got the bracelet. :lol: That's a nice example you have.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

William

Have you seen how much these things are going for now, i saw a NOS with box go on ebay for Â£800 not 3-4 weeks agao and one like mine which does not have the box for about Â£700. I was astonished. The Dual Olympic LCD is now fetching over Â£1200


----------



## powelly

Wow, I had no idea Omega made a fully digital watch, I bought a retro looking Casio, it's ok but a bit small really for my wrists. I really want one of those Omega's, very cool.


----------



## William_Wilson

bobjames said:


> William
> 
> Have you seen how much these things are going for now, i saw a NOS with box go on ebay for Â£800 not 3-4 weeks agao and one like mine which does not have the box for about Â£700. I was astonished. The Dual Olympic LCD is now fetching over Â£1200


Yeah. Last fall I was seeing various examples of the late 70's LCD Speedmaster lineup going for less than Â£300. The cases and crystals needed some clean up, but they were good functional examples. Like so many things, I've waited too long. It's a good thing that the NOS bracelet I have didn't cost much. 

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM

powelly said:


> Wow, I had no idea Omega made a fully digital watch


We had a thing going amongst us when we were teenagers and who would get one first, you know sort of thing, Fender vs Gibson, Omega vs Rolex, Ferrari vs Lambo and so on. My sisters boyfriend of the time won the pools and bought a gold one of these.












We were all blown away at the time as I seem to remember the gold ones being hugely expensive and knowing that a Rolex was so far in the horizon, I got there in the end though :lol:


----------



## JonW

Well Keith and I did say over 12mths back that these were going to go big... not saying I told you so... or am i?


----------



## powelly

BondandBigM said:


> powelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea Omega made a fully digital watch
> 
> 
> 
> We had a thing going amongst us when we were teenagers and who would get one first, you know sort of thing, Fender vs Gibson, Omega vs Rolex, Ferrari vs Lambo and so on. My sisters boyfriend of the time won the pools and bought a gold one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were all blown away at the time as I seem to remember the gold ones being hugely expensive and knowing that a Rolex was so far in the horizon, I got there in the end though :lol:
Click to expand...

I really like digital watches, I guess becasue they were an icon of my childhood, for me atleast, can't really speak for others, I am going to endeavour to own one of these at some stage, I have my Seamaster (for my birthday), I plan on owning a Gibson SG at some time in the not too distant future, I now have another goal, an Omega LCD!!! Don't really like Ferrari's etc, a new BMW M5 on other hand!!!!............ I can dream, i'll just have to put up with my old E30 and Ibanez for now.


----------

